# smelt



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

i bought some smelt today at the grocery store. ive never seen it before prior to that. well i fed thios stuff to my reds and they went CRAZY. they love this stuff. my friends are very impressed wehn i show them my ps attacking the smelt.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

good..nice to see your p enjoy it ..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

u bastard i cant find smelt anywhere near me i looked all over


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Death in # said:


> u bastard i cant find smelt anywhere near me i looked all over


 I have found it in the frozen seafood section of many supermarkets.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i went to the fish counters ill try and find the frozen seafood section thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> u bastard i cant find smelt anywhere near me i looked all over


Smelt is considered small little fish. Why dont you just buy some shrimp also, freeze it then serve?? Plus smelt is a good way to enhance the red/color of your Ps...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my pacu's have a nice red underbelly my reds have a little red maybe the smelt will help bring out the color (they mostly feed on krill,freeze dried shrimp and the ocassional feeder)


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Ya, smelt is the sh*t!!!cheap and the P's love it


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Wait, is smelt fish or shrimp? I went to the grocery store and asked for smelt in the fish section. The guy just looked at me puzzeled. I thought it was a type of fish.

~Dj


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i thought smelt is fish too.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

it is fish, i go through a whole large bag of smelt a week, the p's love it, all natural no preservatives, cleaned and beheaded so it is all good, thaw it in a strainer and throw it in there and wam a feeding frenzy.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

is it safe to leave the head in. i think i might have seen some fresh one in them asain markets.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

smelt is great food, my reds love it. my rhombeus gobbles it up too. 
I feed them prob 3-4 smelts a couple times a week, along w/ small salad shrimp.

smelt


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> is it safe to leave the head in. i think i might have seen some fresh one in them asain markets.


 Should be no problem: I usually feed my reds smelt with head and guts included, and they eat it as quickly as the gutted and beheaded ones...


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Just dont leave uneaten food in the tank for too long. I have seen salmon heads for sale before, and I think that I used to feed them to my old reds. Just make sure you dont get lazy, with any food, and leave it in the tank for an extended period of time. Doing so will invite thost [email protected] little white wroms that are just nasty.

~Dj


----------

